# Litchfield Bell Housing replacement service



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Not the most exciting announcement we could make but it should be some reassuring information for owners nearing the end of their Nissan warranty and concerned about the Bell Housing issues.

As many owners have experienced the original bell housing design was not the GTRs best feature and subsequent revisions have not really changed the inherent problems. 

We have developed a new replacement unit that solves the issues we see on a regular basis with simple solution 

We machine the original bell housing and replace the bearings with new high quality parts and have revised the design for what we believed will be improved durability and reduced noise. On the OE design the rear bearing, which causes most of the noise and vibration, is not held firmly in position to allow it to move within the casing if the shaft expands. However over time this movement can wear the surrounding casing which leads to increased play and noise. We convert this from a ball race bearing to a fixed position roller bearing design. This way the shaft is able to expand across the roller bearings surface without its casing needing to move. We have also changed the retention of the new front bearing for increased strength. 










We now have a number of pre-converted units on the shelf so we can provide a true drive in and out service. The exchange program means we can provide the refreshed and modified bell housings for £738 including VAT and installation. Alternatively we can offer the Exchange units on their own for £395+vat with trade enquiries welcome.










Our Bell housing modifications have been running in our 860bhp GTR for 8,000miles without fault and a recent inspection showed no signs of wear. We have also installed these into a number of other high powered GTR’s we have built and even one of the Nissan Experience cars has it installed and performing faultlessly.










If you have any questions just let us know 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

What would be the price if the engine is already dropped for a turbo install ?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great news Iain, hopefully this will reassure potential owners of cars that are reaching the end of warranty that this issue can be fixed for a very reasonable price and be more durable than the Nissan solution. Keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great news mate and top work. Thanks for letting us know mate. Certainly makes me feel better.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shame you can't do all the replacements for Nissan, would save the owners coming back in the future after warranty work.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Any solution for overseas gtr ?
Can i just buy the bearing ?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

top bloke


----------



## stewie (Jun 7, 2009)

As Barry said a good bit of reassurance for us future ( and present) owners to know its not going to break the bank we have the bell housing problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Can the circlip be done whilst everything is out?


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

That's great! I do believe this has tipped me over in favour of getting my MY12 serviced and tweaked a 2hr drive away from London :thumbsup:

Iain, have you noticed your new MY12 making nasty rattle and Jarring sounds while idling in park or neutral when the trans temp warms up and if so does this cure it with no side effects, noise, vibration or otherwise? It's the only aspect of my car that I feel was a backward step from my old MY10 and with that cured I can spend my time worrying about important stuff like power modifications


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome news. Reading that has just cemented the idea of keeping my car instead of trading it in after 3 years.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

At last, think most people will prefer to pay to fix it than faff around with Nissan warranty. Good work Iain.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

marvelous stuff Iain.

I hope this puts some peoples' minds at ease that we truly have a better than OEM solution and at a very good price too.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news and a cheaper than i thought it would be :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome stuff Iain! You are the man! 

Hello Nissan? Check with Iain before you release any more designs!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mods, can you make this a sticky?


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Good stuff Iain, as already said much cheaper than I expected also


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Great solution (did you patent it?) guess its an ideal time to fit down pipes whilst apart.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Perfect. Great to know there's a well-thought-out solution available.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work Iain. Thanks


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Anders, there would be next to no labour cost to swap the bell housing while the engine was out to do turbos.

B27il, it is no problem to arrange shipping a unit out to you in advance but we will need to take a extra deposit which will be refunded when we receive the warn housing back 

Mags, my 2011 GTR had a terrible rattle from new and I know a lot of customers who had theirs replaced with this first revision also thought it was noiser than the original warn part.

Sinth, the bell housing does not get in the way of working on the gearbox at the back of the car. If anything it is slightly quicker as the prop etc is disconnected.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice work Iain

Have Nissan been willing to look over your solution to improve the OEM part (with a licence fee per unit to you)?

I am surprised they allow a non OEM part on the Academy car!

David


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think Nissan will be that interested. I think there is another revision on the next 2013 car anyway.

They have plenty of our parts on other cars they own 

Regards

Iain


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Anders, there would be next to no labour cost to swap the bell housing while the engine was out to do turbos.
> 
> ...


Thanks Iain. WIll definitely be getting in touch in the near future regarding this along with some other stuff hopefully. Cheers, M


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to say after I've seen (and fitted a lot) both Nissan's and Iain's modified bell houses, I prefer Iain's one. It's not only a better, more solid design, but it is also available from the shelf, not like Nissan's parts which is on back order 4-5 weeks. Great work Iain well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Litchfield said:


> They have plenty of our parts on other cars they own


:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellent work Ian and Gang 

Really takes the heat off me now my car is out of warranty, one less major worry on the list of things than can possibly break !!

See you again soon for my 36 month service 

Ken


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

KaizerMotor said:


> I have to say after I've seen (and fitted a lot) both Nissan's and Iain's modified bell houses, I prefer Iain's one. It's not only a better, more solid design, but it is also available from the shelf, not like Nissan's parts which is on back order 4-5 weeks. Great work Iain well done.:thumbsup:


Just got back from a 1000 mile roadtrip from home to SRR to Sly in Rochester to home to France and got back 2 hours ago. While at Sly he fitted this replacement bellhousing to my car. 

I could not be bothered with waiting for Nissan, they wanted the car for a week, would not confirm if they had the parts, could not get me in for 2-3 weeks when I spoke to them and would NOT guarantee a parts replacement. 

My bellhouse was not that bad, but Sly picked it up when being serviced and said it would need attention. Managed to fit me in before my holiday  total of 4 days from ordering part to me driving my car in and driving it out.... 4 hour job 

Hopefully  all goes well


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a great mate. I know mine is starting to get some play, well within tolerance at mo as only slight movement under force (checked when sly did service). Great to know that someone on my door step can change it so quickly when finally needed, hopefully after the next service as its going to be the 36 monther lol.


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd need a replacement. Nissan denied warranty and would charge around 4000e for replacing bellhousing with a new one and that probably won't be a permanent solution. Litchfield's solution to the problem seems a lot better from engineering point of view.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> If you have any questions just let us know
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


Yeah, two of us here have questions and we have let you know many times but we are not getting any answers..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Best bet would be to pick up the phone guys. Always answered and you can ask as many questions as you want!

Litchfields 01684 850999

:thumbsup:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent Vanos 

Regards

Iain


----------



## zagaone (Dec 12, 2012)

Iain, still selling the modified bellhousings? How are they holding so far? Need one. How much without exchange? Thanks.

Angel


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

zagaone said:


> Iain, still selling the modified bellhousings? How are they holding so far? Need one. How much without exchange? Thanks.
> 
> Angel


Does it not tell you that on the first page? The fact you know that they do an outright and an exchange says to me you already know the answer


----------



## zagaone (Dec 12, 2012)

I just want to know if this still available. There is nothing new on this tread since October. There is no mention on outright availability and price on the first page. Just for exchange and installed. I'm in the USA, need one, have not being able to communicate with Litchfield and will like for IAIN to answer me. Can this be ordered through the Litchfield website? Thanks


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

PM Sent, feel free to call anytime if you would like to order one.

Regards

Iain


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ian, If I buy this exchange unit and keep my old unit do I need to pay surcharge?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Enshiu, we only do these on exchange at the moment


----------



## DaBoss (Dec 24, 2012)

*That front Lip !*

I know this is off-topic but, what kind of front lip is this ?! on the silver GTR


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm located in Melbourne, Australia and have the same problem on my 2012 Gtr, took it to Nissan and they said all the sounds I'm hearing is normal and they have never had any recalls on the 2012 build.

So I'm a bit pissed off, as I had to sign a waiver from Nissan before they released the car which I bought new. 

Litchfeild do you know of anyone in Melboune, Australia. My car is under warranty, but if I leave it at the service centre and they find nothing wrong, I'm up for $250 hr AUD.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

If it's just noisey is that a problem? Mine rattles when hot, but if Nissan say it's ok then is there a problem? It doesn't sound nice I agree, but if anything goes tits up because of the rattle it must be covered under warranty.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Noise alone is not an issue....when the car is running in neutral if you rev it and get noticeable vibrations through the footwell then its either needing replaced or on the journey of wearing itself out I believe.


----------



## Arthur.fr (Mar 6, 2013)

*LHD ?*

Hi,

Do you also offer this service on LHD cars ? At which expense ?

Regards,


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Off to have this fitted by Iain's team in morning, oil service and v3 of the ECUtek loaded on


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Had mine done by sly and soooo much better ; )


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Yea got mine done a while ago.. Its not as loud and annoying as it used to be, but still seems to rattle a bit when warmed up in P or N..


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Have heard a few people say they still rattle, at least you have a warranty and piece of mind afterwards


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Iain, why didn't you let me know when I was with you last week Ahhhhhhhhhrrrrrggggggggg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Have heard a few people say they still rattle, at least you have a warranty and piece of mind afterwards


They will always rattle due to the nature of them, it just depends on if you can stand it or not and how loud it is LOL


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

noise doesnt really bother me as once you are moving you cant really hear it. My concern is more it failing and taking something with it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> noise doesnt really bother me as once you are moving you cant really hear it. My concern is more it failing and taking something with it


Not sure they do


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> noise doesnt really bother me as once you are moving you cant really hear it. My concern is more it failing and taking something with it


They dont really do that mate....to be honest the noise and vibration will get to the point you will change it long before anything actually failed. Dont think in 3 years there's been any record of a bellhousing have a catastrophic failure damaging anything else.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, that is what I thought and was told


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Changed to today by Litchfield - now silence where there was rattle...great to catch up with Iain and meet Adam...lots of nice GTR's to look at and get ideas from


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this last long ?


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

We are fitting these for 3 years now and never had one unit failed


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the Lichfield bellhousing fix and after some 15,000 miles it is still silent.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning,

Anyone can inform me the price (+ -) for a service like that?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

About 900 fitted on an exchange basis

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

goRt said:


> About 900 fitted on an exchange basis
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!.


----------

